# Remote Turnout button causes train to stop while depressed



## drewhosick (Dec 27, 2012)

I have an Atlas remote turnout that I just installed and every time I depress it for a moment my loco stops for a moment until I let go of the button. Obviously I don't hold it long but it's still stopping and I can't figure out why. Any ideas?

Also, I soldered 3 cables to the remote turnout cables because I was scared to open the remote and damage the casing to just run my own wire fully. Is it safe to open the Atlas remote turnouts to run proper wire instead of the flimsy crap they have on there?

Cheers, 

Drew Hosick


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Drew,
You got to give specifics!
Atlas make just about every scale out there. 
Really need to know that first, befor we can give focused help!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Also, are the switches being fed track power or accessory power? 

Another thing you can do is use a separate transformer to power the switch mechanisms. I saw the power light dim on my Tech II transformer when ever a switch was activated. The switches were being fed accessory power.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

drewhosick said:


> I have an Atlas remote turnout that I just installed and every time I depress it for a moment my loco stops for a moment until I let go of the button. Obviously I don't hold it long but it's still stopping and I can't figure out why. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, I soldered 3 cables to the remote turnout cables because I was scared to open the remote and damage the casing to just run my own wire fully. Is it safe to open the Atlas remote turnouts to run proper wire instead of the flimsy crap they have on there?
> 
> ...


I had the same problem at first.
I was using one of those toy transformers, that came with a train set, on the accessory side to power a switch.
There was just not enough power in the transformer to run a train (D.C.) and power an accessories (A.C.) at the same time.
My solution was to use an old Marx A.C. transformer for my accessories.
I eventually replaced the toy transformer with a 3 1/2 Amp (42VA) transformer which had sufficient power to run my trains

Ray


----------



## drewhosick (Dec 27, 2012)

HO Scale True-track and it's the 9" left hand remote switch.

Yes I'm using the Atlas Trainman pack from the accessory side. I assumed you couldn't use track power because it's DC and normally items accept only DC or AC right? So I'll keep that in mind. Sounds like it may be the lack of power in this little box. Funny they would include it if there wasn't enough power. That's fine though. It'll just have to be the way it is until we have the money to spend on a dcc system or another dc box. I will double check the light on the transformer and see if it dims.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes probably just too small of a power pack.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have three transformers in the "pay it forward" thread of the member to member forum. If you want it, it is yours for the shippping From 28209.


----------

